# In case anyone wants to see a 90s Sony mini amp



## slowsedan01

Here's a Sony XM-3021. Just got it to run rear fill. Looks really good:


----------



## Ultimateherts

I'm surprised they were made that well... Then again that when Sony was great!


----------



## Coppertone

I agree Sony in the 90's was a force to be reckoned with. I'm sure they still are, but not in the car audio business.


----------



## slowsedan01

Honestly, I was really impressed when I opened it up. I have owned several of the mobile ES gold amps, but never the lower end line of the same era. Looking forward to using this even if it is running OEM's for rear fill.


----------



## emilime75

I love my XM4040's, 4045's and 10200's. The 4040's and 4045's are somewhat common still. the 10200 are quite rare. I still have a pair in my stash. Great sounding amps.


----------



## 07azhhr

Rear fill "scratches head" "wonders, what's rear fill" .


I have to agree, Sony XM line was a great line that was very clean. Like Pioneers GM-H line of the same era only the Sony's were smaller.


----------



## Notloudenuf

I bought a sony amp in '96 or so that was even smaller than this. It was thin as a deck of cards and it had hi-level inputs. It was the same silver color though.
I cannot for the life of me remember the model number.
It was stashed behind the dash of my Dad's F-150 running a pair of Cerwin-Vega coaxials.
It had a killer turnoff thump when you turned the truck off. :|


----------



## knever3

emilime75 said:


> I love my XM4040's, 4045's and 10200's. The 4040's and 4045's are somewhat common still. the 10200 are quite rare. I still have a pair in my stash. Great sounding amps.


My very first amp I purchased when I was 17 was a Sony 3021. GREAT amp, had it running mixed mono powering pioneer 6x9's, Lanzar 4" mids and 1" tweeters up front, also bridged to a Lanzar LXR 12" sub. I fan cooled it in the summer and nothing in the winter. Robust, clean, quiet and powerfull for having a 10awg power wire and a 20 amp fuse.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Do not sleep on the current line of GS amplifiers. Very well made, similar to old es.


----------



## TrickyRicky

XM4545 is in my cousin's car bumping two 10's like none-of it's business.


----------



## rton20s

I scored a XM-2020 (along with a Coustic Amp 102) for the low, low price of FREE. That XM-2020 is certainly tiny. I'm looking forward to actually finding a use for it (them).


----------



## emilime75

Yup, way back in the day my buddy's sub blew up so we bridged a XM4040 to run a pair of subs and damn, it sounded gooood. By the way, you sure it's a 4545? Maybe a 4045? The 4045 was the same as the 4040 except that it had a crossover built in. 



TrickyRicky said:


> XM4545 is in my cousin's car bumping two 10's like none-of it's business.


----------



## emilime75

That 2020 would be an excellent tweeter amp. 



rton20s said:


> I scored a XM-2020 (along with a Coustic Amp 102) for the low, low price of FREE. That XM-2020 is certainly tiny. I'm looking forward to actually finding a use for it (them).


----------



## TrickyRicky

emilime75 said:


> Yup, way back in the day my buddy's sub blew up so we bridged a XM4040 to run a pair of subs and damn, it sounded gooood. By the way, you sure it's a 4545? Maybe a 4045? The 4045 was the same as the 4040 except that it had a crossover built in.


Yep its a 4045.


----------



## stopdrpnro

ran a couple of them my self up until recently . they are awesome for tweeters and rear fill. speaking of which any one interested in buying my xm2040?


----------



## Lorin

have one in my sons car running the tweeters, along with an early 90's alpine, and a punch mono amp to the sub.


----------



## helpmeplease

I have my 6020 on some vifa bc25sc06 tweeters crossed at 4k. Gain all the way down. Still loud as f...

Have a 4045 and 4040 on the shelf waiting to be used.











TrickyRicky said:


> Yep its a 4045.


Hey there is my 4045! I took that pic like 2 years ago. 



emilime75 said:


> _*The 4045 was the same as the 4040*_ except that it had a crossover built in.


No they aren't.


----------

